# [virtualbox] fallido fase de instalación (open)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo a todos los miembros de esta amable comunidad.

VirtualBox compila, pero falla en la fase de instalación, he buscado algo semejante que me de luces pero nada. Cualquier ayuda le sabre agradecer.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Source compiled.
> 
> >>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18
> ...

 

emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18::gentoo'

```
Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.8.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r6, 4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     3926828 total,    122472 free

KiB Swap:    4120572 total,   2771704 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 19 Feb 2021 20:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 6b0ace24c01c7ace3559004f220d53a2ddeaa49a

Timestamp of repository enlightenment-live: Mon, 15 Feb 2021 23:38:09 +0000

Head commit of repository enlightenment-live: 6984fe6fd72338c8e4f7180cbe6222cbf199f5f8

Timestamp of repository erayd: Sat, 23 Jan 2021 10:41:34 +0000

Head commit of repository erayd: a3eead4db33136e7a7e55912be938148892b97fe

Timestamp of repository vmacs: Sat, 23 Jan 2021 10:41:13 +0000

Head commit of repository vmacs: 1e26c30b391f42c1a1153bde0fecf83b10f2ac1a

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.1 p2) 2.35.1

ccache version 4.1 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r6::gentoo, 3.7.9-r2::gentoo, 3.8.7-r1::gentoo, 3.9.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

enlightenment-live

    location: /var/db/repos/enlightenment-live

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/enlightenment-live.git

    masters: gentoo

erayd

    location: /var/db/repos/erayd

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/erayd.git

    masters: gentoo

vmacs

    location: /var/db/repos/vmacs

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/vmacs.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="Flac X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 analyzer apache2 appstream bazaar bcmath berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cgroups cli cover cpudetection crossfade crypt ctype cue cups curl dbus dbusmenu deprecated dga display-manager dmalloc down-root dri dropbox dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss enca encode evdev exif extras faac faad fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firebird flac fortran fpm ftp game gd gdbm ggi gif git gnome-keyring gnutls googledrive gpm grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 gucharmap gui handbook hddtemp hwdb ibus iconv icu intl introspection iodbc ipv6 java jpeg json kde kerberos kmod ladspa lcms ldap legacy-systray libcaca libglvnd libmpeg2 libnotify librsync-bundled libtirpc lirc live lm_sensors lyrics lzo mad md5sum mercurial mesh mms mng modplug mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg mpt mtp multilib musepack mysqli nas natspec ncurses networkmanager nfs nls notifier nptl nss nut obex ogg openal opengl openmp opus pango pch pcre pdf pdfimport pdo phar php plymouth pm-utils png pnm policykit postgres ppds projectm pulseaudio pvr python qsui qt4 qt5 qtmedia radio rar readline resolvconf rtc rtmp rule-generator samba sasl scrobbler scrypt sddm sdk sdl seccomp session sftp sid sndfile soap soxr speex spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification stereo subversion svg tcpd test-programs tga theora tiff toolame touchpad tray tremor truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vlc vnc vorbis wallpapers wav wavpack webui wext wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc yuv4mpeg zlib zoran zstd" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18::gentoo'

```
[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18  USE="alsa headless java lvm opengl opus pam pulseaudio python qt5 sdk udev vboxwebsrv vnc -debug -doc -dtrace (-libressl) -pax_kernel" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8 -python3_7" 
```

De antemano, gracias por cualquier ayuda.

----------

## cameta

```
[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libintl-0-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libiconv-0-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.3-r2:0/7::gentoo  USE="-debug -pax_kernel -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/vboxusers-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.21::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/byacc-20200910::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r3:0/1::gentoo  USE="minizip (split-usr) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.44:3::gentoo  USE="bzip2 cxx jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit (split-usr) (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/kbuild-0.1.9998.3407::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/iasl-20200326::gentoo  USE="-test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/linux-sources-3-r5::gentoo  USE="-firmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18:0/6.1::gentoo  USE="(-dist-kernel) -pax_kernel" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.35.2::gentoo  USE="cramfs logger ncurses nls pam readline (split-usr) suid udev (unicode) -audit -build -caps -cryptsetup -fdformat -hardlink -kill -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -su -systemd -test -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 -python3_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/glib-2.64.5:2::gentoo  USE="dbus (mime) xattr -debug -fam -gtk-doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap -test -utils" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.14-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18:0/6.1::gentoo  USE="alsa opengl opus pam qt5 sdk udev -debug -doc -dtrace -headless -java (-libressl) -lvm -pax_kernel -pulseaudio -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8 -python3_7" 0 KiB

Total: 16 packages (9 new, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Pues yo ahora por casualidad tengo que compilarlo. Te diré si me funciona.

----------

## cameta

Se ha instalado sin problemas. Eso si, no pone el icono en el menú de inicio y se queja de que falta un modulo al arrancar.  

```
WARNING: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module

         available for the current kernel (4.19.175-gentoo) or it failed to

         load. Please recompile the kernel module and install it by

```

Prueba a recompilar los paquetes.

PS

emerge --ask @module-rebuild

Ha solucionado este problema.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias cameta

A mi me compila pero a la hora de instalar falla y no encuentro solución o un ejemplo que me pueda ayudar. He tenido problemas de compilación con algunos programas pero que no instale   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Merge from Report violations, duplicates, misplaced posts, etc, I think you have click the wrong button -- fedeliallalinea

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Se ha instalado sin problemas. Eso si, no pone el icono en el menú de inicio y se queja de que falta un modulo al arrancar.  
> 
> ```
> WARNING: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module
> 
> ...

 

A mi se me compilo Virtualbox pero fallo a la hora de instalarse.

He tenido problemas con algunos problemas de compilación con algunos programas, pero que compile y no se instale nunca.   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## quilosaq

Si tienes sys-apps/busybox con la use make-symlinks quítala y luego reinstala sys-apps/findutils.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosap  *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Si tienes sys-apps/busybox con la use make-symlinks quítala y luego reinstala sys-apps/findutils.

 

Asi tengo sys-apps/busybox

```
sys-apps/busybox-1.32.1::gentoo  USE="ipv6 mdev static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd"
```

reinstale sys-apps/findutils y nada   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cameta

Cuando empiezan a pasar cosas raras de estas hay que empezar a pensar que hay algo dañado y/o incompatible en el sistema.

Librerías que no se han recompilado respecto a nuevas versiones.

Falta de actualización de ficheros de configuración.

no haber hecho un depclean y un rev-dep después de actualizar.

Algún bug en un paquete.

que te hayas dejado algún paso al actualizar tu profile

Prueba esto.

1º Comprueba que no te hays dejado algún paso al actualizar el profile a 

default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop

Por cierto si usas  KDE sería mucho mejor que pusieses el profile

default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma

2º

emerge -q sync

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y -pv @world

emerge -q --depclean

revdep-rebuild

etc-update

Mira que problemas te  aparecen y los  mensajes te da. Mira de arreglarlos todos, ya que es la clase de factores que  pueden dar lugar al tipo de comportamientos que observas.

Los pasos siguientes necesitan mucho tiempo para llevarse a cabo o sea que son solo un último recurso para cuando todo lo demás ha fallado. 

3º Si seguimos sin funcionar

emerge -eavq @system

comprobar si podemos instalar

4º

emerge  -eavq @world

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias cameta

El perfil que tengo es:  *Quote:*   

> default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop

 Ya que tengo varios gestores de ventanas y varios entornos de escritorios, por pruebas. Me aburre siempre el mismo entorno gráfico. Tuve que arreglar por error mio hace dos meses el perfil.

Yo actualizo muy seguido y siempre por regla sigo la norma: *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync
> 
> emerge --update --newuse --deep --ask @world
> 
> emerge -a --depclean
> ...

 

Y con respeto a los puntos 3 y 4 que me recomiendas es muy drástico y peseda para mi portátil ya que tendría que reistalar 631 paquetes con emerge -eavq @system

He instalado varios paquetes y todo a salido bien, pero VirtualBox compila, pero no instala.

----------

## pcmaster

Si no quieres actualizat 631 paquetes de golpe, actualiza al menos portage y sus dependencias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola a todos...

En primer lugar me uno a la sugerencia de pcmaster...

Me permito sugerir la lectura de la Wiki... https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox

Últimamente estoy muy liado con LFS Linux (http://linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/downloads/stable/LFS-BOOK-10.1-NOCHUNKS.html), y, una de sus recomendaciones al compilar (generalmente) aconsejan NO ACTIVAR multi-cores que, traducido a Gentoo es establecer MAKEOPTS="-j1" en el make.conf

Vale que se tarda más tiempo en compilar pero, al final suceden menos errores en la tarea.

Espero que tengas suerte, saludetes   :Shocked: 

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  Vale que se tarda más tiempo en compilar pero, al final suceden menos errores en la tarea. 

 

Yo lo tengo así 

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

y no me da ningún problema.

Bueno si, que daba un problema: se empezaba a calentar el procesador de mala manera al compilar. 

La solución muy simple:

sacar el ventilador del procesador, sacar todo el polvo (era horroroso la cantidad que se acumulaba) y poner pasta térmica nueva. El resultado en cuanto a rendimiento ha sido simplemente espectacular. Recomiendo que lo hagáis porque es algo muy barato y sencillo de hacer.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> make -j4
> 
> When multiple processors are used in this way, the SBU units in the book will vary even more than they normally would. In some cases, the make step will simply fail. Analyzing the output of the build process will also be more difficult because the lines of different processes will be interleaved. If you run into a problem with a build step, revert back to a single processor build to properly analyze the error messages. 

 

Lo que está diciendo es que el proceso de compilación en algunos casos con estas opciones puede fallar y que puede ser muy difícil de analizar cual ha sido la causa del problema. Vovlieno a -j1 puede servir para esquivar el error o poderlo analizar.

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola cameta

Una vez re-leídos tus comentarios veo que no desmientes mi teoría .... GRACIAS.

Específicamente, el programa que me rompía la compìlación era ninja, todo funcionaba en su curso hasta que ninja era llamdo.

Por supuesto que la velocidad extraordinaria de ese software en según qué entornos causa problermas.

Saludetes   :Shocked: 

----------

## quilosaq

@carlos plaza:

Comprueba que tienes bien instalado el comando find:

```
ls `which find` && file `which find`
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> que, traducido a Gentoo es establecer MAKEOPTS="-j1" en el make.conf
> 
> ...

 https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MAKEOPTS

Entiendo que ésta es la recomendación general de Gentoo para MAKEOPTS.

MAKEOPTS = número de CPUs que informa el comando lscpu. Ese número se debe reducir si se dispone de poca memoria.

----------

## cameta

Acabo de tener un problema de estos con el paquete /dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.2_p20210224

La compilación falla y en dmesg aparece un error.

 *Quote:*   

> 13060.871667] Out of memory: Killed process 24487 (cc1plus) total-vm:2400432kB, anon-rss:2259868kB, file-rss:3512kB, shmem-rss:0kB, UID:250 pgtables:4560kB oom_score_adj:0
> 
> [13060.917674] oom_reaper: reaped process 24487 (cc1plus), now anon-rss:0kB, file-rss:0kB, shmem-rss:0kB

 

Tengo 16 G de memoria RAM. 

Aquí está explicado

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1131918.html

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias  *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @carlos plaza:
> 
> Comprueba que tienes bien instalado el comando find:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ls `which find` && file `which find`

```
/usr/bin/find

/usr/bin/find: ELF 64-bit LSB pie executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, stripped

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:virtualbox-6.1.18:20210220-010203.log'. 
> 
> ...

 

Publica el contenido del archivo .log para ver mas posibilidades.

----------

## quilosaq

...

FEATURES="... ccache ..."

...

Prueba a desactiavar ccache.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias  *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...
> 
> * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:virtualbox-6.1.18:20210220-010203.log'. 
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

Las ultimas 27106 lineas del log

Fuente compilada.

 Fase de prueba [no habilitada] 

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/VBoxSVC/src-server/linux/USBProxyBackendLinux.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/VBoxSVC/src-server/linux/USBGetDevices.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/VBoxSVC/src-server/linux/PerformanceLinux.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/VBoxSVC/src-server/linux/NetIf-linux.o     /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/lib/VBoxAPIWrap.a   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/lib/SSMStandalone.a   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxDDU.so   -lpthread   -lm   -lrt   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxRT.so   -ldl   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/lib/VBoxCOM.a   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxXPCOM.so   -lpng   -lz 

  INST VBoxSVC => {C}/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxSVC

kmk_builtin_install --hard-link-files-when-possible    -- /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/VBoxSVC/VBoxSVC /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/VBoxSVC

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18

>>> Install app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/image

find: unrecognized: -xtype

BusyBox v1.32.1 (2021-02-19 20:54:56 -04) multi-call binary.

Usage: find [-HL] [PATH]... [OPTIONS] [ACTIONS]

Search for files and perform actions on them.

First failed action stops processing of current file.

Defaults: PATH is current directory, action is '-print'

   -L,-follow   Follow symlinks

   -H      ...on command line only

   -xdev      Don't descend directories on other filesystems

   -maxdepth N   Descend at most N levels. -maxdepth 0 applies

         actions to command line arguments only

   -mindepth N   Don't act on first N levels

   -depth      Act on directory *after* traversing it

Actions:

   ( ACTIONS )   Group actions for -o / -a

   ! ACT      Invert ACT's success/failure

   ACT1 [-a] ACT2   If ACT1 fails, stop, else do ACT2

   ACT1 -o ACT2   If ACT1 succeeds, stop, else do ACT2

         Note: -a has higher priority than -o

   -name PATTERN   Match file name (w/o directory name) to PATTERN

   -iname PATTERN   Case insensitive -name

   -path PATTERN   Match path to PATTERN

   -ipath PATTERN   Case insensitive -path

   -regex PATTERN   Match path to regex PATTERN

   -type X      File type is X (one of: f,d,l,b,c,s,p)

   -executable   File is executable

   -perm MASK   At least one mask bit (+MASK), all bits (-MASK),

         or exactly MASK bits are set in file's mode

   -mtime DAYS   mtime is greater than (+N), less than (-N),

         or exactly N days in the past

   -mmin MINS   mtime is greater than (+N), less than (-N),

         or exactly N minutes in the past

   -newer FILE   mtime is more recent than FILE's

   -inum N      File has inode number N

   -user NAME/ID   File is owned by given user

   -group NAME/ID   File is owned by given group

   -size N[bck]   File size is N (c:bytes,k:kbytes,b:512 bytes(def.))

         +/-N: file size is bigger/smaller than N

   -links N   Number of links is greater than (+N), less than (-N),

         or exactly N

   -empty      Match empty file/directory

   -prune      If current file is directory, don't descend into it

If none of the following actions is specified, -print is assumed

   -print      Print file name

   -print0      Print file name, NUL terminated

   -exec CMD ARG ;   Run CMD with all instances of {} replaced by

         file name. Fails if CMD exits with nonzero

   -exec CMD ARG + Run CMD with {} replaced by list of file names

   -delete      Delete current file/directory. Turns on -depth option

   -quit      Exit

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18::gentoo failed (install phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line 125:  Called src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 5708:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       find "${ED}"/usr/$(get_libdir)/${PN} -xtype l -delete || die;

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =virtualbox-6.1.18

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:virtualbox-6.1.18:20210220-010203.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/bin'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18'
```

----------

## quilosaq

El .log normalmente es muy largo y se publica en https://pastebin.com/  Luego pon aquí el enlace para poderlo visualizar. Lo que has puesto no es suficiente.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias  *quilosaq wrote:*   

> El .log normalmente es muy largo y se publica en https://pastebin.com/  Luego pon aquí el enlace para poderlo visualizar. Lo que has puesto no es suficiente.

 

Estoy tratando de ver como lo coloco en cualquier pastin, no he podido porque las 27000 lineas pesan 14 mb, apenas pueda lo publico.  :Embarassed: 

Aquí el log Un poquito pesado   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/image 

 

Mira si existe esto, es que da la impresión como que no pudiese escribir.  Mira permisos. ¿Tienes la var en una partición separada y no hay suficiente espacio libre?

Tambień comprueba si existe alguno de estos archivos instalado. 

https://pastebin.com/FUtZDDU2

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias  *cameta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/image  
> 
> Mira si existe esto, es que da la impresión como que no pudiese escribir.  Mira permisos. ¿Tienes la var en una partición separada y no hay suficiente espacio libre?
> 
> Tambień comprueba si existe alguno de estos archivos instalado. 
> ...

 

```
ls /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.18/image/

etc  lib  usr

```

```
equery f virtualbox

!!! No installed packages matching 'virtualbox'

 * Searching for virtualbox ...

```

----------

## cameta

borra esa carpeta virtualbox-6.1.18 o como mínimo cambialé el nombre. Vuelve a intentar recompilar.

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Estoy tratando de ver como lo coloco en cualquier pastin, no he podido porque las 27000 lineas pesan 14 mb, apenas pueda lo publico. :oops:
> 
> ...

 

Cierto. Pastebin.com (gratuito) solo admite hasta 512 KB.

Donde lo has publicado lo he podido acceder.

----------

## ezzieyguywuf

Créo que el problema proviene de estás lineas:

```
find: unrecognized: -xtype

BusyBox v1.32.1 (2021-02-19 20:54:56 -04) multi-call binary. 
```

Nos puede enseñar el resultado de lo próximo?

```
find --version

emerge --info busybox

emerge --info findutils
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias

 *ezzieyguywuf wrote:*   

> Créo que el problema proviene de estás lineas:
> 
> ```
> find: unrecognized: -xtype
> 
> ...

 

```
# find --version

find (GNU findutils) 4.7.0

Packaged by Gentoo (4.7.0)

Copyright (C) 2019 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <https://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>.

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

Written by Eric B. Decker, James Youngman, and Kevin Dalley.

Características activadas: D_TYPE O_NOFOLLOW(enabled) LEAF_OPTIMISATION FTS(FTS_CWDFD) CBO(level=2) 
```

```
# emerge --info busybox

Portage 3.0.17 (python 3.8.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-10.2.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     3926844 total,    136936 free

KiB Swap:    4120572 total,   3851772 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 16 Apr 2021 20:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 8324f609b2879c7e0baca9ca44c707900ba696e7

Timestamp of repository enlightenment-live: Mon, 12 Apr 2021 10:36:19 +0000

Head commit of repository enlightenment-live: 860bc039190878dfc80e26f7624bdab389020b7d

Timestamp of repository erayd: Mon, 12 Apr 2021 10:36:20 +0000

Head commit of repository erayd: 884d54407ef80a88b20456052d2d2210d15acdf1

Timestamp of repository vmacs: Mon, 12 Apr 2021 01:22:37 +0000

Head commit of repository vmacs: 951815a26643edc3c6796c808a7ce3b5e8d03e74

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

ccache version 4.2 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p8::gentoo, 3.7.10_p1::gentoo, 3.8.8_p1::gentoo, 3.9.2_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.47.0-r2::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          4.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.2.0-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

enlightenment-live

    location: /var/db/repos/enlightenment-live

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/enlightenment-live.git

    masters: gentoo

erayd

    location: /var/db/repos/erayd

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/erayd.git

    masters: gentoo

vmacs

    location: /var/db/repos/vmacs

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/vmacs.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA OPERA-2018"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="Flac X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 analyzer apache2 appstream bazaar bcmath berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cgroups cli cover cpudetection crossfade crypt ctype cue cups curl dbus dbusmenu deprecated dga display-manager dmalloc down-root dri dropbox dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss enca encode evdev exif extras faac faad fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firebird flac fortran fpm ftp game gd gdbm ggi gif git gnome-keyring gnutls googledrive gpm grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 gucharmap gui handbook hddtemp hwdb ibus iconv icu intl introspection iodbc ipv6 java jpeg json kde kerberos kmod ladspa lcms ldap legacy-systray libcaca libglvnd libmpeg2 libnotify librsync-bundled libtirpc lirc live lm_sensors lyrics lzo mad md5sum mercurial mesh mms mng modplug mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg mpt mtp multilib musepack mysqli nas natspec ncurses networkmanager nfs nls notifier nptl nss nut obex ogg openal opengl openmp opus pango pch pcre pdf pdfimport pdo phar php plymouth pm-utils png pnm policykit postgres ppds projectm pulseaudio pvr python qsui qt4 qt5 qtmedia radio rar readline resolvconf rtc rtmp rule-generator samba sasl scrobbler scrypt sddm sdk sdl seccomp session sftp sid sndfile soap soxr speex spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification stereo subversion svg tcpd test-programs tga theora tiff toolame touchpad tray tremor truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vlc vnc vorbis wallpapers wav wavpack webui wext wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc yuv4mpeg zlib zoran zstd" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/busybox-1.32.1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="ipv6 mdev static -debug -livecd -make-symlinks -math -pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd" ABI_X86="(64)"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing"

```

```
# emerge --info findutils

Portage 3.0.17 (python 3.8.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-10.2.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     3926844 total,    132408 free

KiB Swap:    4120572 total,   3847420 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 16 Apr 2021 20:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 8324f609b2879c7e0baca9ca44c707900ba696e7

Timestamp of repository enlightenment-live: Mon, 12 Apr 2021 10:36:19 +0000

Head commit of repository enlightenment-live: 860bc039190878dfc80e26f7624bdab389020b7d

Timestamp of repository erayd: Mon, 12 Apr 2021 10:36:20 +0000

Head commit of repository erayd: 884d54407ef80a88b20456052d2d2210d15acdf1

Timestamp of repository vmacs: Mon, 12 Apr 2021 01:22:37 +0000

Head commit of repository vmacs: 951815a26643edc3c6796c808a7ce3b5e8d03e74

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

ccache version 4.2 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p8::gentoo, 3.7.10_p1::gentoo, 3.8.8_p1::gentoo, 3.9.2_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.47.0-r2::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          4.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.2.0-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

enlightenment-live

    location: /var/db/repos/enlightenment-live

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/enlightenment-live.git

    masters: gentoo

erayd

    location: /var/db/repos/erayd

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/erayd.git

    masters: gentoo

vmacs

    location: /var/db/repos/vmacs

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/vmacs.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA OPERA-2018"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="Flac X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 analyzer apache2 appstream bazaar bcmath berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cgroups cli cover cpudetection crossfade crypt ctype cue cups curl dbus dbusmenu deprecated dga display-manager dmalloc down-root dri dropbox dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss enca encode evdev exif extras faac faad fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firebird flac fortran fpm ftp game gd gdbm ggi gif git gnome-keyring gnutls googledrive gpm grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 gucharmap gui handbook hddtemp hwdb ibus iconv icu intl introspection iodbc ipv6 java jpeg json kde kerberos kmod ladspa lcms ldap legacy-systray libcaca libglvnd libmpeg2 libnotify librsync-bundled libtirpc lirc live lm_sensors lyrics lzo mad md5sum mercurial mesh mms mng modplug mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg mpt mtp multilib musepack mysqli nas natspec ncurses networkmanager nfs nls notifier nptl nss nut obex ogg openal opengl openmp opus pango pch pcre pdf pdfimport pdo phar php plymouth pm-utils png pnm policykit postgres ppds projectm pulseaudio pvr python qsui qt4 qt5 qtmedia radio rar readline resolvconf rtc rtmp rule-generator samba sasl scrobbler scrypt sddm sdk sdl seccomp session sftp sid sndfile soap soxr speex spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification stereo subversion svg tcpd test-programs tga theora tiff toolame touchpad tray tremor truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vlc vnc vorbis wallpapers wav wavpack webui wext wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc yuv4mpeg zlib zoran zstd" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/findutils-4.7.0::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="nls (-selinux) -static -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

FEATURES="network-sandbox fixlafiles config-protect-if-modified sfperms merge-sync sandbox ccache binpkg-logs strict unmerge-logs userpriv distlocks usersandbox ipc-sandbox binpkg-docompress qa-unresolved-soname-deps protect-owned pid-sandbox usersync preserve-libs multilib-strict ebuild-locks assume-digests unmerge-orphans binpkg-dostrip news xattr unknown-features-warn parallel-fetch userfetch"

```

----------

## quilosaq

@carlos plaza:

Probaste esto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8589699.html#8589699

?

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosap  *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @carlos plaza:
> 
> Probaste esto:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8589699.html#8589699
> ...

 

Si pero nada, todo sigue igual compila pero no instala   :Shocked: 

----------

## chrootman

Tal vez sea un problema de virtualbox o de la versión que estás instalando, uso vmware, pero ese problema de que en /var/tmp no hay espacio lo arreglé con cambiando PORTDIR= y PORTAGE_TMPDIR= a /home/ y creando un enlace simbolico al perfil, así pude instalar openoffice, no creo que sea ese el problema, pero por si acaso tengo esto:

/etc/portage/make.conf

```
PORTDIR="/home/user/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/var/tmp

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

FEATURES="ccache userfetch userpriv"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache"
```

```
# mkdir -p /home/var/tmp/portage 

# chmod -R 1777 /home/var/tmp/portage 
```

```
# ln -s /home/user/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd /etc/portage/make.profile
```

/etc/fstab

```
tmpfs        /home/var/tmp/portage  tmpfs  size=14G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime          0 0

tmpfs        /var/log      tmpfs  size=2G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime          0 0

tmpfs        /home/user/portage/distfiles    tmpfs  size=5G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime          0 0
```

----------

